# Craigslist find- 90's Specialized Allez Pro



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I just picked this up tonight... $100.00 

Mid 90's Specialized Allez Pro. RSX 7 speed STI.. The bike is very clean

I'm going to clean it up this weekend and post better pics..


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice pick-up. Will this get the DA bits too?

I know it is asking for trouble...any pics of your DA cache?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Cool! One of these days I'd like to pick up a Sirrus or Sequoia.


----------



## djmuff (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice score! I love old steel Specializeds, road and mountain. 
Looks like your Allez might be a '93... based on the '93 catalog.
I'd love to get a steel Allez eventually. Looking forward to seeing the build!

View attachment 206447


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

What size is that? I'll trade ya a 58cm Bianchi San Jose for it. I can never seem to find deals like that around here...


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

desurfer said:


> What size is that? I'll trade ya a 58cm Bianchi San Jose for it. I can never seem to find deals like that around here...


I don't think Dave can ride a 58 very comfortably.

Dave, what's with the cell phone pic? Can't we see a decent one?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> I don't think Dave can ride a 58 very comfortably.
> 
> Dave, what's with the cell phone pic? Can't we see a decent one?



It's a 51cm.... I'm going to post plenty of pics this weekend..

As for the year, I think it's a 93 or 94.. 

Most of the Allez I've seen were either 105 or 600/Ultegra. This bike is spec'd with RSX. Any experts care to comment on the year?.

It's all original down to the perforated Specialized gray saddle and Specialized tires...It appears to be very low miles...there are some scratches on the top tube from storage but the remainder of the bike is a excellent shape.

I still haven't decided whether to keep it or flip it... I'll most likely end up keeping it..

This was the first bike on C-list that I paid more than asking price....The seller was asking $65.00. Naturally, she received many, many calls..I know the local market real well and the bike should of been listed for $250-$300...Some one offered her $150 but couldn't get it until tomorrow..I told her I'd give her $100 and I would be there in an hour..


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Good move.It's always wise to offer closer to a fair price and be there within the hour. I've scored many a nice bike like that.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Hell of a deal; nice!


----------



## MikesChevelle (Jun 12, 2010)

love that bike, wish or CL was that cool


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Some better pics...*

I cleaned it up a little.... 



I believe this bike was originally spec as 600/Ultegra. All the specs I can find on the bike show 105 or 600... The front derailleur on this bike is 600. My guess is one of the previous owners did a complete component swap.. I took it around the block and it shifts and rides great.. I'll probably take it on a long ride tomorrow and decide what I'm going to do with it


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

Great find! I love the steel Allez frames, especially those fastback seatstays.
But I prefer a steel fork…

Found a 1990 Sirrus Triple a few months ago. In superb condition with very low miles… even had the original tires and hardly any brakewear on the Wolber rims. It has beautiful eggplant-like metallic paint.

Originally the Triple came with Deore LX drivetrain, but the previous owner had it equipped with full RX100 7sp group at purchase back in 1990. 
Had to drive a couple of hours for the roundtrip, but at $175 it was a steal.

These are some pics of the bike when I bought it:


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

INDECS said:


> Great find! I love the steel Allez frames, especially those fastback seatstays.
> But I prefer a steel fork…
> 
> Found a 1990 Sirrus Triple a few months ago. In superb condition with very low miles… even had the original tires and hardly any brakewear on the Wolber rims. It has beautiful eggplant-like metallic paint.
> ...


Love that color.


----------



## djmuff (Aug 7, 2006)

That cleaned up great Dave! Such a nice bike. And I agree, I think it's a '94.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Just now seeing this thread ... Dave, I can't claim to be an expert, but the red Allez that inspired my user name is built around the frameset in the photo that djmuff posted. (I still have a copy of that catalog, myself.) I had the bike built up over the winter of 1992-93 and recall that the frame went on sale in late '92 as a '93 model. I actually would have preferred the silver but that color was only available as a complete bike. Anyway, given the slightly different graphics, I would say that yours is a '94.

That frameset was the best $535 I ever spent, cycling-wise. I still have the bike and ride it from time to time, including in the 2005 RFTR when you and I briefly met.


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats! The steel Allez is a hell of a bike. Oversize tubing, thin pointy lugs, and very light frame. I had a 54cm, but it was too small for me. Mine came with low end Campy Ergo. Give us a ride report when you get a chance.


----------

